# Fished w/ Cindy Garrison from ESPN on Sat.



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

Won a fishing trip with Cindy at Costa del Mar's, U. of Blue Tour on Friday. It was freshwater kayak fishing in Town Lake, but oh well. We didn't catch anything, but I didn't mind that either. Costa del Mar and Cindy were great host's and took me to eat at the Salt Lick BBQ and then they had an event at Maggie Mae's on 6th St in Austin, with a couple of new bands from Nashville playing. They gave away a lot of sunglasses, t-shirts, etc.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

You are too lucky!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

RUT ROH....dont let spout see this.....


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*Thank your lucky stars*

She is so fine... bet she has a killer personality too. Way to go!


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Now thats some nice scenery on the lake.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

dude...shes smokin'..lucky you..


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I saw her show once...she walked up to the edge of a lake and blasted a hippo sitting in the water.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

gorda dave said:


> She is so fine... bet she has a killer personality too. Way to go!


oh brother,easy Bobarino.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I cant stand her. Not bad on the eyes but she freakin screams when she kills or catches anything, it gets quite annoying.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

oh my nervous guts.........................


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

she has everything but good fish catching skills, you can't buy good skills like mine! LOL!


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

Well Brady Bunch, I guess it's good that you didn't win the trip then. I'm sure it would have been torture for you !


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't care for her either, she is anoying. I would have givin the trip to captjordan.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

If only!


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*I bet that didnt suck.*

I hope she smashed that guitar.

When will it air on ESPN?


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

She is a certified...."Babe-a-licious" 

:bounce:


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

gorda dave said:


> She is so fine... bet she has a killer personality too. Way to go!


what? hammer toe?


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

SSMike said:


> I saw her show once...she walked up to the edge of a lake and blasted a hippo sitting in the water.


Thats freakin hilarious man !!
I saw that pig walk up to a water buffalo on one of last years shows ,, the animal looked at her like ,,,*** ??? than she shoulders this huge Elephant gun and blasts this thing from 10 feet away,,,, and than starts this hysterical gobbler like cackle that I guess would be considered laughter and acting like she just scored a lotto ticket.
The most disgusting thing I have ever seen.
She should give up the outdoor gig and just go do adult movies.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

mmmmm... Salt Lick.... mmmmm..


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

HonkyFin said:


> ... She should give up the outdoor gig and just go do adult movies.





HonkyFin said:


> Thats freakin hilarious man !!


LOL

And Salt Lick is the only thing that makes it worth it to drive to the bottom of Austin to get to the airport. All that inbred stupidity in airports, and then there is the salt lick...shining like a beacon to weary travelers, beckoning in the night like a 26 inch red boil...


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Lucky you... 
My wife and I met her in CR back in Feb. She is the real deal. Really nice and personable. Fun to sit and talk with. Her personality is just about like she is on the tv show with a few f bombs added in...


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lol*

Free is always good...anyhow, did you get glasses?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

deebo said:


> RUT ROH....dont let spout see this.....


LOL,, that's why I was out yesterday.. Someone had to take care of her last night!


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I think someone said that was her first time in a kayak and she was standing up, fly casting. Not many could do that.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

All women scream when anything happens. Thats been my experience.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I think I could put up with her screaming and it probably wouldn't even bother me if she was eating crackers in bed!! lol


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

She definately measures high on the schwiiing-o-meter!


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Lucky sum booch. She is a knockout and her personality is intoxicating. If only.........I would relish the opportunity to meet her.


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Lucky SOB!!!!! I would love to meat her!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sixtoe said:


> Lucky SOB!!!!! I would love to meat her!!!!!!!!


Man, oh man! Bwaaahhahahaahaa, Did you say that?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

She can fish with me anyday. luck you


----------



## MAKO 23 (Mar 19, 2005)

SSMike said:


> I saw her show once...she walked up to the edge of a lake and blasted a hippo sitting in the water.


 Did you see the one where they were shooting Iguanas with a shotgun? I think she needs some duct tape over her mouth! That screaming is really annoying.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

She drives the wife nuts with the screaming...but for some reason it doesn't bother me much!! 

I can smell the family platter at Salt Lick right now!!!!! **** good BBQ!

Late,
Cox


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

LA Cox,

Thought ya might need a mental image also ! Have a great weekend !


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, my lunch break is not for another 2 hours and you have to go and post that nice big platter of meat. Yum!!! LOL

-Junkie


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Her face looks kinda old in that last picture, but she's still pretty good looking. I like the pic with the UT guitar!!!!


----------



## anchor-boy (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, I would have really like her alot better if she was smashing that guitar and licking her lips ............. lmao then I would have had to send to my girl-friend..!!

[email protected] 2007. coming soon...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

You were actually looking at her face????

-Junkie


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

locorojo....You're killing me! I can honestly say I've never had a better plate of BBQ than from The Salt Lick. Great atmosphere and you can bring your own BEER!

Late,
Cox


----------



## FISHMAN1 (Jul 5, 2006)

We Team Ocean Kayak had the pleasure of helping Costa and their U. of Blue tour in Austin this weekend. We loaded up 13 yaks to take out Cindy Garrison and a camera crew, along with a couple of Costa's staff and the winner of a prize drawing. 
It was a bit of work to get all the boats ready and launched. We had a great time and Fishing was slow...aside from some big carp rolling and thrashing about. Cindy jumped in the Big Game and fly fished from it like a champ. I think it was her first try fly fishing from a kayak.

Here are some pic's. 
http://www.texastrout.com/teamoceankayak/uofblue.htm
__________________
Corpus Christi TX Fishing Guide


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Did she mention me? Does she love me? Does she want me to leave my family and job to run off with her?

*PLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEE* tell me!

Lucky rat!

Cg


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

LA Cox said:


> locorojo....You're killing me! I can honestly say I've never had a better plate of BBQ than from The Salt Lick. Great atmosphere and you can bring your own BEER!
> 
> Late,
> Cox


Sorry I missed the gig last Saturday.


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

CG,

She did mention you and how much in love she was ! You need to give her a call @ 1-800-In-Your-Dreams !!! Just kidding...lol, have a great weekend ! And as Kasey Casem would say...."Keep reaching for the stars !!!"

locorojo


----------



## Bull Red Daddy (Oct 7, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> she has everything but good fish catching skills, you can't buy good skills like mine! LOL!


Yeah, but I ain't noticed you on TV !


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*The real deal....*

You may like her or be annoyed by her....but she is the real deal. I've never had the pleasure to meet her, but we've come close to crossing paths several times.

Cindy was a real-live guide in Africa for many years. I'm not sure what big-game she hunted, but I know she was guiding trips for Tigerfish (those things that look like striped bass with huge teeth). I almost had a chance to fish with her, but work kept me from that extended Africa trip opportunity.

She also used to hang with Ed Rice, whom I have met. Not sure whatever came of that relationship. Ed Rice is a very accomplished blue-water fly fisherman and was in Cabo for a number of years (where I met him and again almost met Cindy again)- and I believe did some long-range fly-fishing only trips out of California. Ed still holds some blue-water fly records I think....

Finally, I almost met her on another occaision in Mill Valley, CA - where I lived part-time for about a year with an old girlfriend. She knew Cindy's parents and we were at their house once and they wanted me to meet their daughter who was into huntin' and fishin'.....this was like 20+ years ago and I had no idea who/what and just acted yeah..yeah...yeah.....biggest mistake I ever made!

Imagine my surprise when I saw her on TV when her show came out......been kicking myself ever since....especially since I ended up marrying and getting divorced from a women who hated the outdoors, thought fishing was dumb, and believed hunting was unbelievable cruel......boy, am I stoooooopid!


----------



## locorojo (Aug 16, 2005)

John,

With that many close calls, ya gotta believe you'll get to meet her someday. No matter what some people say about her be annoying, my experience was alot of things, but annoying wasn't one of them.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Uh, I'll go fishing with her anyday, heck I'll buy the whole trip!


----------

